# Working for Native Country from Philippines which VISA?



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi All,

Just a quick question, Im planning to enter Philippines for some time for vacation, but I also want to work for my company which is in India. They have provided me the option of work from anywhere, as long as Im connected to internet. So my question is "Is tourist VISA enough to work for company in India, which has no branches or what so ever in Philippines ? " or is there a special VISA in place? .

Thanks in advance


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Anamica23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a quick question, Im planning to enter Philippines for some time for vacation, but I also want to work for my company which is in India. They have provided me the option of work from anywhere, as long as Im connected to internet. So my question is "Is tourist VISA enough to work for company in India, which has no branches or what so ever in Philippines ? " or is there a special VISA in place? .
> 
> Thanks in advance


You need a work visa and reliable internet, the visa might be easier to find.


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

Gary D said:


> You need a work visa and reliable internet, the visa might be easier to find.


Many thanks for your reply. But how do i get it as an individual. Since my company will not apply it for me. My company is in India, and only in India. It doesnt have anything to do with Philippines. It is my wish to visit Philippines for six months, in the meanwhile I do not wish to lose my salary. So I wish to work from Philippines, during my visit. Could you pls let me know further? Thanks again


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Many people work on line from here. A good internet connection will depend on the location. If you are going to do it on a tourist visa, keep it to yourself. Technically you are not working in the Philippines nor depriving a Filipino of a job. 

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

bidrod said:


> Many people work on line from here. A good internet connection will depend on the location. If you are going to do it on a tourist visa, keep it to yourself. Technically you are not working in the Philippines nor depriving a Filipino of a job.
> 
> Chuck


Chuck pretty well summed it up, "as long as you are not taking a job from a Filipino" that includes marketing and networking. If you work for an Indian company solely within and related only to that company ie, data processing, sales, consulting etc for that company in India and not trying or hoping to open streams of income from the Philippines then a working holiday it is.
I am employed by an english company and a German company to a lesser degree, my Aussie businesses are also conducted while in PH and most of my work is carried out in the Philippines by phone and internet, has nothing to do with the Filipino economy and I do this while on a tourist visa while I am there.
Perhaps I am wrong in doing this but whole heartedly doubt it, others may chime in here and correct my ignorance.
As mentioned, the internet has a mind of its own even in Manila.
Good luck with your working holiday.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

